# Pequeña duda sobre ecualizador.



## marvel (Feb 23, 2009)

Hola! Que tal?

Estoy por armarme un pre + distorsión para guitarra para usar en una potencia. Mi duda es, se obtiene el mismo resultado si agrego un eq a la salida definitiva del pre, en vez de usarlo paralelamente con los ya existentes controles de eq del mismo?

Como la pregunta es media liosa, lo planteo asi:

Supongamos que tengo un distorsionador con control de Bajos-Altos (usando un operacional como sumador-inversor). Agregar un control de medios (tambien mediante un op) luego de estos dos controles, produce el mismo efecto que ampliar el eq del pre a Bajos-Medios-Altos? 

Sería algo como lo que puse en la imagen...
(esquemas sacados de aca)

Quisiera saber si la misma es aplicable al control de Presencia del mismo preamplificador.

No es este el esquema que voy a usar, por eso es una pregunta hipotética..

Muchas gracias!  Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 24, 2009)

Hola Marvel

Las dos configuraciones que proponés no son lo mismo.

En el circuito de la derecha cada uno de los tres filtros hace su trabajo y va al sumador. De ahí (original de Tupolev) van a una última etapa de ganancia que amplifica toda la señal ecualizada y la suma con el control de presencia.

En el de la izquierda hay un par de filtros primero y esa señal entra a un tercer filtro. El resultado va a ser una señal en que vas a tener muy marcada la curva del último filtro y mucho más achatada la otra.
Ejemplo simple: De la primera etapa de ecualización sale una onda con una cresta en los graves y otra en los agudos, como las jorobas de un camello (es el que tiene dos).
Eso entra al control de medios. La resultante será ahora una que tiene dos jorobitas chiquitas en los extremos y una grandota en el medio, como el dromedario (es el que tiene una), porque el último filtro atenuó todo lo que estuviera fuera de su rango.

Esa señal irá ahora a... vaya uno a saber dónde.

Slaudos


----------



## marvel (Feb 24, 2009)

SAN Cacho sos una masa!

Pero entonces, lo que podría hacer es sacar directamente la ecualización original, y armar yo una completa, no? (porque quiero usar la placa que ya esta armada, y seria una molestia tener que agregar cablecitos..) O cambiará mucho el sonido?
La eq original del sansamp está en la imagen, no es identica a la eq del esquema de tupolev (por lo que veo, es casi la misma forma, pero intercambia de lugar los capacitores y las resistencias).  Vos decis que si saco todo desde esa parte de eq y le pongo el eq de tupolev quedara bien? Yo quisiera que quedara lo mas parecido posible al original, pero mejorado jeje 

O qué me sugeris? Quiero agregarle como mínimo el control de medios, para que sea mas versátil..

Gracias viejo! Cualquier cosa que necesites decime!

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 25, 2009)

¿Santo?
Ni a palos, y menos con mayúsculas  

¿Por qué no dejás el pedal tal y como está y a la salida le agregás un ecualizador con control de presencia como el de Tupolev? Simple, sin modificaciones al que ya tenés, y con los agregados que querías.   

Saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 25, 2009)

Voy a hacer eso entonces..

Gracias Cacho!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 18, 2009)

Hola compañeros....la idea es la siguiente...

estoy diseñando una etapa de potencia muy completa. tiene muchisimas cosas y opciones, entre ellas las siguientes:

entrada stereo y conmutador a mono por tonos...o sea un canal grave y otro agudos
entrada de micro con conmutador a capsulas o guitarras e instrumentos, con preamplificador ganancia 100 integrado.
proteccion y retardo a parlantes
control de temperatura integrado y con cooler
control de graves medios y agudos balance y volumen....y por ahi es donde anda el problema...

los ecualizadores activos que estoy por hacer son simples, y quisiera poner 2 en cascada para obtener 12dB/oct en atenuación.

pregunta: 

este circuito de aqui abajo se puede poner en cascada con otro igual?
como se colocarian?

saludos.


----------



## LisoPic (Ago 18, 2009)

Hola amigos.. tengo una pregunta muy elemental... supongamos que uno diseña una etapa preamplificadora para un mic o una guitarra, con control de graves y agudos.. ¿Cual es la importancia de que la señal de salida salga con la misma fase con la que entra? Es decir.. si intercalo un amplificador operacional en configuracion inversora, debo poner un inversor nuevamente?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Ago 18, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> este circuito de aqui abajo se puede poner en cascada con otro igual?
> como se colocarian?



¿Qué circuito?
De todas formas, usualmente se puede sinmuchos problemas.

Y *LisoPic*, lo de la fase depende.
Si todo lo que entra a la consola está invertido, no hay ningún problema   . De querer hacer algo con las fases, simplemente poné un switch que permita hacer o no la reinversión de la onda en caso de que quede en contrafase con algo.


Saludos


----------



## LisoPic (Ago 18, 2009)

hola Cacho.. gracias por tu respuesta. Mi pregunta iva a que, citando el circuito que tu has mencionado (el de Tupolev), tiene la salida invertida respecto de la entrada, y queria saber si eso tenia influencia o no, ya que viendo ese circuito encontre que tenia la salida invertida, a comparacion de los que encuentro generalmente.
Gracias por tu respuesta. 
Saludos!


----------

